
Show HN: Ora.pm – New task management service - uffo
https://ora.pm
======
carlesfe
Wow, this is so much better than Trello. You implement exactly what's missing:
a "planning" view (Trello's card view sucks so much) and task tracking.
Congratulations.

However, in order to jump there I'd need an import/export feature. Import
because I can't manually add the hundreds of cards and comments I have in
Trello. Export because, well, you're a startup and I want to know that if you
shut down in the future at least I can export my cards and not lose data.

Are those things planned?

Edit: As general feedback, what I'm missing the most from the product are
keyboard shortcuts and a sidebar to move quickly between projects.

~~~
uffo
That is a good point! We have import from Trello, but no exports yet. I will
add that to our product backlog. We will add more extensive keyboard support
in a future update.

~~~
carlesfe
Hi uffo, where's the import feature? I couldn't find it.

By the way, I really liked your onboarding. Ora is more complex than other
tools (since it is many tools in one) but you make a good job of explaining
stuff without being too much "in your face"

------
georgecalm
The signup experience was great! I liked the walkthrough. I'd recommend
focusing a bit more on front-end performance though. Dragging cards, for
example, was a quite sluggish. Especially compared to Trello. Since that's the
thing that we do the most on a storyboard, it makes me want to use your
product a bit less. You're also pushing >3MB of JS to the client. Consider
trimming that down a bit.

~~~
uffo
Thanks! Thats great advice and I absolutely agree with you. We have some plans
in action for both the size and the performance of the app.

------
yabatopia
It looks really great. It would be nice if 2-factor authentication was
standard (startup/professional) feature, now it's enterprise only.

~~~
uffo
Good point! We might rethink that.

~~~
NeckBeardPrince
2 Factor Authentication File encryption

Should not be a Enterprise only feature, it shouldn't be a feature at all it
should be standard.

------
andy_ppp
Wow, this is incredible.

I'd love to know the following things:

1) Did you just "build it and hope they will come" because it looks like a lot
of work?

2) How many of you worked on it and how long did it take you; the finish seems
very high (with a few very small weirdnesses - e.g. it stopped allowing me to
add new items to a checklist for some reason until I reloaded, in safari the
tab crashes when switching from Kanabn view to List view).

3) What's it built in, backend and frontend wise?

4) Do you have funding?

5) I've always wanted Trello to allow me stacked lists within one column for
various things (like mental models -> [http://rosenfeldmedia.com/books/mental-
models/](http://rosenfeldmedia.com/books/mental-models/)), probably low on
your list but for me it would be exceptional.

Thanks!

~~~
uffo
Thanks! I would be happy to answer.

1) More like build it and post in HN :D (just kidding) But we are a product
oriented company so we definitely do more development than marketing.

2) We are a small team of 5, it took us ruffly 2 years of development to get
Ora where it is today.

3) Backend is python frontend is angular.

4) We are self funded our other app
[http://protosketch.io](http://protosketch.io) pays the bills at the moment.

5) This seems pretty cool, I will add it as a feature request.

~~~
fareesh
Any plans to switch to Angular 2/4 at some point?

~~~
nikolas181492
React is going to be our next framework ply

~~~
ibizaman
Serious question, why would you change?

~~~
uffo
AngularJS is great but not without flaws. (cough..watchers) We are either
going to jump to Angular 2/4 or React

~~~
fareesh
If you can spare the time, would love to hear about the decision making
process when you do, if you are open to blogging about it :)

------
arrowgunz
The slider at the bottom and the sign in/sign up/reset form are very well
made. That's a good design. Good job!

~~~
uffo
Thanks! I made those :D

------
kstrauser
It's quite lovely but I personally can't stand the domain. First impression:
people are launching new Perl projects in 2017?

I know that's goofy and utterly subjective, but it was still my initial
thought.

~~~
Moto7451
Hehe for what it's worth as a Perl developer, I read that as
".ProjectManagement" but I can see your point. At ZipRecruiter we're launching
stuff all the time. Builtinperl.com lists some more people chugging on quietly
with Perl :).

As for the submission itself, it looks pretty good though I'm having a few
navigation difficulties on my phone. My mom has been looking for a one stop
todo/task/chat/trello solution so it's pretty timely that this showed up. I'm
not sure that copying Slack's UI is the most cohesive way to integrate chat
into the App but I can see why that would seem like an appealing choice.

~~~
uffo
That was the association we were looking for :) As people that have nothing to
do with perl .pm for us is short from "project management" and also we like
how short our domain is.

------
throwaway2016a
This looks really cool. Great job.

One tiny bit of UX feedback... on the pricing page the slider and what the
slider changes are too far apart. It took me a while of sliding to figure out
it was changing the user count. At first glance it looked like it was changing
price (and why would I want to slide price up!)

Also, I'm confused why that one guy is standing off to the right in the
homepage graphic. Is that supposed to be me (the manager) just sitting there
drinking coffee while the team does real work? :-P

~~~
uffo
Yes, that's you :) Enjoying the life (coffee) while your team is super
optimized because they use Ora

------
spondyl
I noticed a few typos here and there (submitted corrections using Send
Feedback) but overall, I like it.

There've been a few services I've tried to use that blended different styles
(To Do, Kanban etc) but I found most of them a bit lacking.

I guess it's one of those things where I kind of would want everything
including the kitchen sink (or in this case, time tracking, Github integration
and so on.

Anyway, I look forward to trying it out with some personal projects

~~~
uffo
Someone send really long email with typos from a "private" email was that you?
If so thank you! I think we fixed all typos.

------
tmnvix
On your pricing page it mentions 'basic' add-ons and integrations and
'advanced' add-ons and integrations. What are these? I cannot find any other
reference to these on your site.

~~~
uffo
Some future advanced features will be available only to the paid plans. Right
now everything is available to everyone. Main restriction in place is the
number of allowed users on a free project. (3)

------
merlinsbrain
Is there an API (even in beta)?

I was going to use Trello for something but I would be happy to give this a
shot instead, I did want something more customizable and this seems to be fit
that bill (I signed up and everything).

Thanks!

~~~
dimitarnestorov
An API is a part of our roadmap, but currently we have a lot of features that
people would like to see, and we cannot focus on it.

------
goliathdrakken
would be nice to have gitlab integration as well

~~~
uffo
I will add that to our backlog.

~~~
mynewtb
And matrix.org? :>

------
Mizza
Site looks really nice (although I'm getting tired of all this cutesy stuff) -
but I found the horizontal scrolling on the main project view a bit strange.
And no drag-and-drop?

It looks like you guys have also cloned Slack as yet another feature. I bet
that's a huge engineering burden to clone something that everybody is already
using - might want to just drop that feature, make a Slack integration and get
back to focusing on your One Defining Thing.

~~~
uffo
Hi Mizza, there is no editing on public projects that are shown as demos. And
because drag & drop is editing it is disabled there. We have a slack
integration already :) It's a good advice, we will see how things go.

------
noir_lord
I'm genuinely astounded how good this is, simply brilliant.

That said UX/UI niggles
[http://i.imgur.com/xkjYGf1.png](http://i.imgur.com/xkjYGf1.png) the contrast
on the hover elements is far too low, if you have vision issues (or simply a
poor screen) they'd be very hard to see.

Otherwise kudos, this is one of the best in-browser apps I've seen in a
while!.

~~~
uffo
That's a good point. Thanks!

------
fareesh
Wish this was bit more affordable for some of us in Asia, would really help
get everyone more organized.

------
messo
When I signed up, I got an error saying the password had to contain more than
6 characters. It was 24 characters long. I guess the problem was that the
password contained spaces, and the first word was less than 6 characters long.
Otherwise, this looks like a great product!

~~~
sidegrid
Who puts spaces in passwords?

~~~
detaro
Why wouldn't you?

------
swah
Testing right now, feels very snappy. May I ask the tech stack?

Also, you guys are probably trying multiple business models.. I'd say that a
free tier for small teams (like Trello, bitbucket) would be super interesting,
if you can still make money from the big players (a la github).

~~~
uffo
Tech stack is AngularJS for the frontend with Python (Jango & Tornado) for the
backend.

If it was up to me I'll make it completely free but somebody has to pay the
bills. Right now limit for the free team is 3 users. We might up that a bit in
the future once we feel more financially confident.

------
5_minutes
Very nice work on the site and the app. I understand the handy features it has
that Trello hasn't but am not sure if it has enough to convince me to shell
out another $30/month subscription for something close that we have free now.
But that might be just me!

~~~
dimitarnestorov
Thanks!

We have many ideas for the future, follow us on social media to be the first
that hears about them.

------
romanr
More than the product I am more impressed with this post. That is the
incredibly lucky and equivalent worth of thousands of dollars to get your
product to front page of HN. How else do you market and promote, do you post
to Product hunt, do AdWords?

------
jonahx
This looks nice. Tough space with established players, but you have some UI
ideas here that are better than your competitors. I really like the "outline"
view of the boards in list view. Impressive work.

------
iKlsR
Very well designed, one "issue" however is when I open cards there is a small
delay before the card title is centered, it opens to the extreme left of the
modal as if it's waiting for styling.

~~~
uffo
Thanks for the feedback! I will add this as a bug so that we can fix it.

------
amedviediev
Looks awesome, but the landing page takes a really long time to load on my
phone - at least 40 seconds or so. On desktop it also feels a bit slow, but
it's not nearly as bad.

~~~
uffo
We are planning to add lazy loading in a future update to fix that. Right now
the entire app loads so that you can see the landing page and then never even
enter the app itself.

------
daniellavarga
This tool looks really nice, great design, although the feature set is very
similar to Nostromo.io or Trello. Curious to find out what's the difference.

------
dharness
Nice art work

I find that swooping sound in the kanban board kind of weird. And when i drag
a card it kind of, disappears for a second then appears in the new column?

~~~
uffo
I agree, Sounds need some work! You can stop them from the notifications
popover.

------
randomsofr
Nice design, i feel like the marketing homepage feels a little weird, it feels
like a poorly coded angular app. But the app itself is awesome!

------
asymmetric
Just wanted to say that the site looks amazing! Loved the animations and the
attention to detail!

~~~
uffo
Thank you! That means a lot to us! Attention to detail is a core value for us
:)

------
wasif_hyder
I logged in just to say this. This app is incredible.

I had wanted something like this for a really long time.

------
stanislavb
This seems like a nice and decent product. I hope it takes off. Good luck!

~~~
uffo
Thanks!

------
lima
Needs a self-hosted version.

~~~
dimitarnestorov
In the works

~~~
lima
Great to hear. Looks great, I'm interested.

------
adontz
500 Internal Server Error

nginx/1.10.0 (Ubuntu)

Sad

~~~
dimitarnestorov
Fixed.

------
rydel
IMO it is just some mix of Todoist and Trello

